# Spider ID (from previous post of "Another Spider Question")



## DanTheReptileMan (May 18, 2008)

For those who saw the post yesterday about the spider funnel's I had round the house
Today I went and enticed one out and got some pictures! no idea what it is, I couldnt get any of the big ones out sorry
Only a little one
I'm hoping its a funnel web lol


----------



## urodacus_au (May 18, 2008)

Misgolas rapax? Cant be ****d having a real look, somewhere to start anyway.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 18, 2008)

Great Photo Dan, can u give me any more info.
1- What is the spinnerets length( the 2 appendices on its abdomen)
2-What approx is the body length.
3- location of species

It doesnt look like Sydney or Blue Mountains Funnell web although burrow looks spot on for Blue mountains.I'll keep looking


----------



## hornet (May 18, 2008)

trapdoor of some sort, i dug one of that species up a couple of months back out of a rotting log. Mind if i chuck those pics up on another site to get an id for ya?


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 18, 2008)

Have a look at this one Dan
http://www.usq.edu.au/spider/find/spiders/208.htm
Have a look at one of the males it could be a false funnel web
Also could you put up the photo of the burrow again?
It does look similar to a couple of trapdoors but they have a distinctive soil flap(trapdoor) Damn this it looks like 5 different spiders,Trap,false Funnell intergrade.........:?


----------



## DanTheReptileMan (May 18, 2008)

hornet said:


> trapdoor of some sort, i dug one of that species up a couple of months back out of a rotting log. Mind if i chuck those pics up on another site to get an id for ya?



This one was also in a rotten log along with a good 5 other funnels next to it
yes that would be awesome thanks throw them up!


----------



## DanTheReptileMan (May 18, 2008)

cracksinthepitch said:


> Great Photo Dan, can u give me any more info.
> 1- What is the spinnerets length( the 2 appendices on its abdomen)
> 2-What approx is the body length.
> 3- location of species
> ...



Unfortunatley I never thaught of getting those details when I had him, released him back into his home sorry, will try get another one later and will look at all that
Im on the sunshine coast though, not actualy on the coast though, little way inland, found in damp rainforest sort of thin behind my house.
this one was only small compared to the othr funnels around it but approx 2cm
the hole it was in was about 1cm across where as the others around it were double that.


----------



## DanTheReptileMan (May 18, 2008)

cracksinthepitch said:


> Have a look at this one Dan
> http://www.usq.edu.au/spider/find/spiders/208.htm
> Have a look at one of the males it could be a false funnel web
> Also could you put up the photo of the burrow again?
> It does look similar to a couple of trapdoors but they have a distinctive soil flap(trapdoor) Damn this it looks like 5 different spiders,Trap,false Funnell intergrade.........:?



Thanks will look at that link now, heres that pic of the funnel


----------



## DanTheReptileMan (May 18, 2008)

Thats not a particularly good shot of one, will get a better one now and throw it on
but that link looks like it to me, the funnel and everything
Thanks!


----------



## hornet (May 18, 2008)

cracksinthepitch said:


> It does look similar to a couple of trapdoors but they have a distinctive soil flap(trapdoor)



not all trapdoors build the typical trapdoor burrow, many build a web just like a funnelweb


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 18, 2008)

So hard to find it, Did you ask the spider what he/she was?


----------



## DanTheReptileMan (May 18, 2008)

k heres some better ones of there burrows
this one was about 2.65cm across 
just looked at them and they are a bit out of focus sorry


----------



## DanTheReptileMan (May 18, 2008)

cracksinthepitch said:


> So hard to find it, Did you ask the spider what he/she was?



Tried but he was a bit p'd off from me disturbing him and all i got was a few rude remarks
spiders these days...


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 18, 2008)

No worries Hornet i cant identify it. The only good spider id sites i find are in QLD and they dont seem to have it. Do you know any other good sites?


----------



## hornet (May 18, 2008)

nup, most of my stuff i send images to the qld museum or just put them up on an invert forum in the hope someone id's them


----------



## DanTheReptileMan (May 18, 2008)

I dont think it is the flase funnel web
although it looks rather similar in colouration there is a few things that dont match such as the body of the female false funnel web has no hair, my one does, the male false funnel web does but clolours are different
hard to say
I asked Ruud Kleinpaste aka The Bug Man, dont know if hes as famous here as he is in nz but he recomended a museum around here that has some spider expert he knows


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 18, 2008)

Let us know what he comes up with.
Ps dont touch it YET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FNQ_Snake (May 18, 2008)

DanTheReptileMan said:


> k heres some better ones of there burrows
> this one was about 2.65cm across
> just looked at them and they are a bit out of focus sorry




Just looking at those photos tells me it is definitely a trap-door. Maybe a brush footed trapdoor. Hope this helps.

Definitely not a funnel web.


----------



## hornet (May 19, 2008)

stanwellia species


----------

